
UCI Machine Learning Repository - Jasamba
http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/datasets.html
======
rodionos
That's great. I'm glad to see most recent datasets have a time series
classification. Should be good for time-series databases domain. At the end,
it comes down to what questions you want answered with available data. Take
this one for example.

[http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/datasets/ElectricityLoadDiagra...](http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/datasets/ElectricityLoadDiagrams20112014)

I know that the Bay Area police used to analyze power load curves to figure
out people growing weed :)

~~~
Jasamba
I'm getting started in ML and yea it's a great combinations of datasets to
play around with! Sad for the weed growers tho :(

------
mholt
Ah yes, this is the classic go-to place for machine learning data sets. I
implemented my first ML models using these files, especially the famous iris
data set[1] which is a good one for beginners. It was so exciting to see my
first multi-layer perceptron working (and to compare its results to the simple
perceptron or decision tree, etc, on the same data).

[1]:
[http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/datasets/Iris](http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/datasets/Iris)

~~~
Jasamba
Staring out in ML here as well, and glad to know it's the goto place for
starters/veterans :)

------
dopeboy
Proud to see my alma mater on HN. Zot zot!

~~~
rrrrrraul
Zot zot ftw!

------
secondtimeuse
UCI-ML The classical source for dataset selection papers.

For reference

[http://web.archive.org/web/20061109231206/http://www.jmlg.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20061109231206/http://www.jmlg.org/guides/perform_experiments.htm)

~~~
rodionos
"Choose the data set." links to overview articles. Is there a link to actual
datasets?

~~~
secondtimeuse
There is a satirical paper (look at names of the authors) on doing "Dataset
selection".

------
IndianAstronaut
I love this so much. This is how I got my first intro to ML. I picked out the
income data set andto my pleasant surprise, I got high predictive accuracy
from a decision tree model in R. Gave me lots of confidence to try it out on
other data sets.

------
stared
A wonderful thing, I used it for a number of workshops in ML.

